# environmental enrichment



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

My little Tesla is 6 weeks old now and starting to fly a little, he can get on lower tables and counters now and can climb from the floor to my shoulder. I love the little fellow  I have been looking into ways to keep him busy and entertained. He loves Parsley but spreads it all over his cage trying to eat it so I have been trying to come up with a greens feeder that is safe and will let him tear off little pieces. I put this together today. There is a mason jar with water under the pot to keep the greens fresh longer and I dont think he can knock the pot over. Any feedback or suggestions would be appreciated. Robin


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats a great idea!

Only question I have is, can your bird keep his balance on the pot? Maybe have a smaller pot on the side, something for the bird to sit on while eating the greens?


----------



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

The top of the pot is about at his shoulder, so from the ground he can reach almost all of the parsley. I was scared to go smaller since I wanted it to be sturdy. I will see if I can get a pic of him beside it.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

That shouldn't be a problem then. A lot of the times the birds just pull and tug at the greens until some of them break apart and then they eat them. So I don't think you'll have any problems.


----------



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't think this attached right before... this is a pic with the bird next to it


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats awesome! It was probably the angle in the 1st picture that made me think the pot might actually be bigger.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fantastic idea, do you mind if I share for my chicken friends online?


----------



## irishgirl247 (Sep 10, 2012)

Please do share


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's really cute. Love it. You could also try covering some sort of planter with hardware cloth and let lettuce plants or kale grow up through the holes. Once they start coming up into small plants, just put them in the cage. I give my birds chopped kale and such, so it's easier for them to eat.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is neat.


----------

